# EPIC FAIL: Win7 Beta 2 hour shutdown - with PICTURES



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

EDIT: AS PEOPLE CAN'T SEEM TO READ PROPERLY AND HAVE TOTALLY MISUNDERSTOOD MY POST, HERE IT IS: I don't have a problem with the OS shutting down, but I do think it's WRONG how they have gone about this. Please see post 14 for even more clarification. Christ, this really isn't difficult.


Windows 7 beta (build 7000) started shutting down every 2 hours on July 1st. This is how it does it.

Out of time warning dialog box. Note that it gives no indication of how long you've got or how it will shut down.












After the 2 hours passes, it BSODS with *END_OF_NT_EVALUATION_PERIOD*

WTF is wrong with a normal shutdown preceded by a 1 minute countdown timer?

I guess this is what Microsoft really thinks of their beta testers...

EPIC FAIL!!


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, they have given you months to download the 7100 version... I really don't see how you can complain.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Jul 4, 2009)

Gutted, i had to upgrade to the RC version to avoid this


----------



## KainXS (Jul 4, 2009)

blue screens are back


blue screens so much better than red


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 4, 2009)

haha pwned


----------



## btarunr (Jul 4, 2009)

What happens when you change your system clock back to June?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

btarunr said:


> What happens when you change your system clock back to June?



You'd need to unplug internetz too or it will self update.

But if MS have any sense theyd get it to make a reg entry as soon as it expires so changing clock doesnt work.

But would still be interesting to see.

However as has been said, not like you havent had enough time to upgrade to RC, lol.

I want to install the RTM, should be complete in the next few weeks!


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well, they have given you months to download the 7100 version... I really don't see how you can complain.



What?!

I've explained the problem in the post and how Microsoft should have gone about it.

And yes, I am using the RC on my main PC. I still had this on a spare PC and was just curious how it behaved.


----------



## extrasalty (Jul 4, 2009)

Too bad the laptop that has the beta is permanently activated


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 4, 2009)

Yea, i understand what you mean. But i don't see why your now hating Microsoft. They gave you months of notice and you complain about it shutting down when they said it would... 

Thats like been told the bus will come at 1pm, then the bus coming at 1pm and you standing their shouting at the driver for being on time...

Personally, i don't care about them not giving you 30seconds notice. If you have a clock, then im sure you could calculate the 2hours from boot...



qubit said:


> What?!
> 
> I've explained the problem in the post and how Microsoft should have gone about it.
> 
> And yes, I am using the RC on my main PC. I still had this on a spare PC and was just curious how it behaved.


----------



## computertechy (Jul 4, 2009)

Microsoft is l337!


----------



## Easo (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, i understand what ...



THIS.
No reason to be angry at MS, you have had MORE than enough time, and, i hate to repeat this, this is BETA, and that means MS can do whatever they want.

And what is use of siting on beta?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 4, 2009)

Easo said:


> THIS.
> No reason to be angry at MS, you have had MORE than enough time, and, i hate to repeat this, this is BETA, and that means MS can do whatever they want.
> 
> And what is use of siting on beta?



Agree


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yea, i understand what you mean. *But i don't see why your now hating Microsoft.* They gave you months of notice and you complain about it shutting down when they said it would...
> 
> Thats like been told the bus will come at 1pm, then the bus coming at 1pm and you standing their shouting at the driver for being on time...
> 
> Personally, i don't care about them not giving you 30seconds notice. If you have a clock, then im sure you could calculate the 2hours from boot...



Now look you!  I don't hate Microsoft and I didn't say I did* and I don't have a problem with it shutting down every two hours. I'm just saying that they should have gone about the shutdown process in a much more professional manner, as I described. This current way, you could easily lose work or have a corrupted operating system. It looks like they're punishing their loyal beta testers and seems quite underhand., hence my Epic Fail award.

*In fact, when 7 is released I'm going to get the Ultimate version, as having all the features is important to me, even if the price premium is a bit high. I'll look at the prices and consider getting a TechNet Plus subscription. If it's not that much more than the Ultimate version, then It'll be handy to have in order to play with Microsoft's other products such as server 2008 and Exchange.


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

Easo said:


> THIS.
> No reason to be angry at MS, you have had MORE than enough time, and, i hate to repeat this, this is BETA, and that means MS can do whatever they want.
> 
> And what is use of siting on beta?



See answer to MoonPig above (post 14). What I'm saying really isn't difficult to understand, is it?


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2009)

qubit said:


> Now look you!  I don't hate Microsoft and I didn't say I did* and I don't have a problem with it shutting down every two hours. I'm just saying that they should have gone about the shutdown process in a much more professional manner, as I described. This current way, you could easily lose work or have a corrupted operating system. It looks like they're punishing their loyal beta testers and seems quite underhand., hence my Epic Fail award.
> 
> *In fact, when 7 is released I'm going to get the Ultimate version, as having all the features is important to me, even if the price premium is a bit high. I'll look at the prices and consider getting a TechNet Plus subscription. If it's not that much more than the Ultimate version, then It'll be handy to have in order to play with Microsoft's other products such as server 2008 and Exchange.



Well, this is Microsoft covering their butts from people getting around the 2 hour shutdown period. There is no going back from a blue screen. Smart I say, unless you just don't like the color blue. Plus they do give you this popup that you posted before the bsod.






I really don't understand what you are getting at?


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

Arciks said:


> Agree



See answer to MoonPig above (post 14). What I'm saying really isn't difficult to understand, is it?


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well, this is Microsoft covering their butts from people getting around the 2 hour shutdown period. There is no going back from a blue screen. Smart I say, unless you just don't like the color blue.



That's certainly a possibility, I guess. Although, if someone's gonna hack the shutdown out of the OS, then it probably doesn't matter how MS goes about shutting it down.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2009)

Have you tried putting a 7100 version or newer disk in and using the upgrade method?


----------



## Steevo (Jul 4, 2009)

I like blue. I upgraded and gave out a disk to a couple friends who I gave earlier keys to.


So your key will still work, and the download is free, and also available by other means, so unless you cannot afford the DVD to burn it to, or a USB stick, or your internet has been hijacked by Somali pirates wearing life vests, you have no reason to start this thread other than to create a flame war, in whice case I say.





In befo da lock.


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> Have you tried putting a 7100 version or newer disk in and using the upgrade method?



No. Please see my response to MoonPig (post 14).


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I like blue. I upgraded and gave out a disk to a couple friends who I gave earlier keys to.
> 
> 
> So your key will still work, and the download is free, and also available by other means, so unless you cannot afford the DVD to burn it to, or a USB stick, or your internet has been hijacked by Somali pirates wearing life vests, *you have no reason to start this thread other than to create a flame war, in whice case I say.
> ...




I had every to start this thread and you're out of line accusing me of starting a flame war. See my explanation to MoonPig (post 14) as you don't understand what I'm saying.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 4, 2009)

I think its a nice way to prevent people from hacking it, instead of buying it. Also I don't see how anyone is being punished in any way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2009)

im going to state this, the eval period for beta 2 is done, basically meaning you wont be able to use it anylonger, you will need to get Release Candidate.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 4, 2009)

qubit said:


> I had every to start this thread and you're out of line accusing me of starting a flame war. See my explanation to MoonPig as you don't understand what I'm saying.



I think your giving people two different statements which is why people are getting a bit upset.

On one hand you are saying MS shouldnt of done this, on the other you are saying its on a spare PC and were interested to see whats happened. Being that the latter is half way down the page i think most people have missed that bit.

I disagree that MS have done anything wrong and I feel they have gone about the transition very well, I have received countless emails from them reminding me.

However I do agree with you thats its interesting to see what does actually happen


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think your giving people two different statements which is why people are getting a bit upset.
> 
> On one hand you are saying MS shouldnt of done this, on the other you are saying its on a spare PC and were interested to see whats happened. Being that the latter is half way down the page i think most people have missed that bit.
> 
> ...



My posting is clear, but it does sound very much like people can't read properly. I was curious how they went about the shutdown and certainly didn't expect this, I can tell you. Post 14 to MoonPig clarifed my original post to him. In short, I do think they have gone about this the wrong way and It's really not hard to understand what I'm saying.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2009)

qubit said:


> No. Please see my response to MoonPig (post 14).



That doesn't answer my question whatsoever. So.. is there an actual point to this thread or is it just here for bitching and moaning? Forget it, this thread is or already has turned into a "defend" myself thread and isn't useful any longer. MS is just following through on their promise. Poor you.


----------



## imperialreign (Jul 4, 2009)

qubit said:


> Now look you!  I don't hate Microsoft and I didn't say I did* and I don't have a problem with it shutting down every two hours. I'm just saying that they should have gone about the shutdown process in a much more professional manner, as I described. This current way, you could easily lose work or have a corrupted operating system. It looks like they're punishing their loyal beta testers and seems quite underhand., hence my Epic Fail award.
> 
> *In fact, when 7 is released I'm going to get the Ultimate version, as having all the features is important to me, even if the price premium is a bit high. I'll look at the prices and consider getting a TechNet Plus subscription. If it's not that much more than the Ultimate version, then It'll be handy to have in order to play with Microsoft's other products such as server 2008 and Exchange.





just gotta say it, like others have said - 


It's a beta OS . . . which means, whatever work you intend to do on it is *entirelly at your own risk*.  If you're working with that sensitive of material that you _need_ to backup and/or save your work before a shutdown - it should be done on a final release OS + SP, not on a beta.

It makes no difference whether the popup states you have 5 hours, then shuts down in 5 min, or 5 mins and shuts down in 5 hours.

TBH, I don't see the point of this thread.


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> just gotta say it, like others have said -
> 
> 
> It's a beta OS . . . which means, whatever work you intend to do on it is *entirelly at your own risk*.  If you're working with that sensitive of material that you _need_ to backup and/or save your work before a shutdown - it should be done on a final release OS + SP, not on a beta.
> ...



Agreed.


----------

